# Which DPI do you use for your gaming mouse?



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 21, 2010)

What do you have your set to?

------

Just a small survey to see what everyones running theirs at!

I run my G9 @ 1400/1600/1800/2000/2200 DPI & im curious if anyone runs theirs lower or higher.

so throw'em up!!!


----------



## AndyBroke (Feb 21, 2010)

I am running my g5 at 2000/1600/1400/900/400
The one I use the most is 1400dpi


----------



## DirectorC (Feb 21, 2010)

Whatever the middle setting is on the Sidewinder X3.  It's around as fast as I had the DeathAdder set to, which I also never needed the highest setting for (left it default, which I guess is the middle setting).  I just need quite more than 1000 DPI but a bit less than 2000.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 21, 2010)

800 for standard use. 400 for sniper. 2000 for vehicles.


----------



## DirectorC (Feb 21, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 800 for standard use. 400 for sniper. 2000 for vehicles.



And 3000 for making posts that get you infractions?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 21, 2010)

DirectorC said:


> And 3000 for making posts that get you infractions?



I get infractions now for no reason. I got one the other day and when I asked what it was for I was told "happy birthday". I have yet to figure that one out.


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 21, 2010)

i gots trust logitech G9 i always have it set to max dpi whatever the crap that is, i move it a millimeter and my mouse flies across the screen i usta be a heavy unreal, and quake player i have them micro exsplosive twitch reflexes


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 21, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> i gots trust logitech G9 i always have it set to max dpi whatever the crap that is, i move it a millimeter and my mouse flies across the screen i usta be a heavy unreal, and quake player i have them micro exsplosive twitch reflexes



I've had micro explosive twitch reflex diarrhea before. Not fun.


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 21, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I've had micro explosive twitch reflex diarrhea before. Not fun.



yeah that doesnt sound good at all, you might want carry some extra shorts with you there hoss


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 21, 2010)

try n keep on topic please   trying to collect results here not run a dinner party!

Anyone else wanna throw up their results?


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 21, 2010)

600,800 and 1000. I stick to 800 most of the time, 1000 for big stuff and 600 for sniping.

Edit: I use a Sidewinder X5 in case anyone wants to know.


----------



## Easo (Feb 21, 2010)

I got A4Tech X-750F. 
It runs at 1200 DPI.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 21, 2010)

has anyone ever cranked their DPI to max then used the sensitivity controls in game to 'dumb it down' ?? Ive read in a few forums that there are a few people do that (why have a mouse with high DPI if your not gonna make use of it they say)

Im slowly increasing my DPI for gaming & also my desktop probably 200dpi up every week or until ive got used to running at that speed


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 21, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> has anyone ever cranked their DPI to max then used the sensitivity controls in game to 'dumb it down' ?? Ive read in a few forums that there are a few people do that (why have a mouse with high DPI if your not gonna make use of it they say)
> 
> Im slowly increasing my DPI for gaming & also my desktop probably 200dpi up every week or until ive got used to running at that speed



IMO its better to do it the other way round, because the mouse loses accuracy at higher DPI


----------



## angelkiller (Feb 21, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> has anyone ever cranked their DPI to max then used the sensitivity controls in game to 'dumb it down' ?? Ive read in a few forums that there are a few people do that (why have a mouse with high DPI if your not gonna make use of it they say)
> 
> Im slowly increasing my DPI for gaming & also my desktop probably 200dpi up every week or until ive got used to running at that speed


I have a 1st gen MX-518. Without the Setpoint software installed, you can change from 400/800/1600. I use 1600 in games, unless I'm sniping, where I use 400.

As for adjusting DPI in games, I sorta do that. It's not so much as dumbing it down as it is tweaking. I might change the sensitivity from 1 to 1.5 or something, usually to more in vehicles. So I guess I never turn it down. But I don't have a crazy high DPI mouse either.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 21, 2010)

i used 800DPI all the time on my steelseries kinzu mouse.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 21, 2010)

Apparently Mouse DPI doesn't matter.
http://www.fudzilla.com/content/view/17648/1/


----------



## Kantastic (Feb 21, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 800 for standard use. 400 for sniper. 2000 for vehicles.



Wouldn't a higher DPI be more beneficial when sniping?


----------



## crazy pyro (Feb 21, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Wouldn't a higher DPI be more beneficial when sniping?



Nope, it makes the crosshair move too quickly across the screen, with a low sensitivity it allows you to make very fine adjustments when you're shooting from a long way away.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 21, 2010)

5600 DPI ...works a treat, I cant stand going back the the MX518 she is using on her rig.

Works great for clearing a 24" screen left to right with 3/4" of movement from me, and makes cropping images a snap


----------



## razaron (Feb 21, 2010)

2500 for desktop. 1500, 3250 and 4000 for everything else.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 21, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Apparently Mouse DPI doesn't matter.
> http://www.fudzilla.com/content/view/17648/1/



apparently its a more subjective thing,  - its like the argument of 'gaming grade' peripherals & accessories - do we really need them or not?

some people can pwn using a trackball mouse made in the 1980's, other people can pwn using them annoying rollerball mouse things that sit on your desk that you have to roll a ball around with your thumb to move across the screen. & others can pwn with advances in mouse/optical technology.

just because one guy says it dont work for him dont mean that it wont work for us all. & lets face it - if all this stuff really didnt make any difference at all, how come that side of the market is still around & healthy with manufacturers such as Logitech, Razor, Saitek, Raptor & all of the newer or older names that have just started making gaming peripherals still around or just entered the same market? for instance - CoolerMaster only use to make cases - now their making other stuff too! & their cooler master sentinel Advanced is a kick ass gaming mouse!

So it does make a difference, it makes a lot of difference. but it depends on the way that you utilize your equipment or most importantly your style of play.

So you can put your faith in blanket statements but the rest of us (or at least some of us) will beg to differ.


----------



## Naelex (Feb 21, 2010)

still using my trusty mx518 @ 1600dpi which is max, find it fine for sniping too, dont see the need to turn it down ever


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 21, 2010)

2000dpi all the time.


----------



## erocker (Feb 21, 2010)

I switch between 3200 and 2750 DPI depending on the game and use a 1000Hz polling rate.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 21, 2010)

erocker said:


> I switch between 3200 and 2750 DPI depending on the game and use a 1000Hz polling rate.



what game do you use 3200DPI?


----------



## erocker (Feb 21, 2010)

Most of them, this thing goes up to 5000!


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 21, 2010)

erocker said:


> Most of them, this thing goes up to 5000!



5600dpi is the furthest the mamba goes and i have trouble clicking damn icons never mind shooting the enemies testicles. I have no idea how some of you guys can use it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 21, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> 5600dpi is the furthest the mamba goes and i have trouble clicking damn icons never mind shooting the enemies testicles. I have no idea how some of you guys can use it.



yah! +1 I have trouble doing anything above 3000DPI but i suppose if you've had enough time to get use to it then its cool


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 21, 2010)

3200 DPI in all situations.


----------



## erocker (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm just so lazy that I don't want to move my wrist around. At 5000 dpi, you basically think the direction you want the cursor to go.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 21, 2010)

erocker said:


> I'm just so lazy that I don't want to move my wrist around. At 5000 dpi, you basically think the direction you want the cursor to go.



damn! I need to try that out!!


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm trying 5k dpi out.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 21, 2010)

erocker said:


> I'm just so lazy that I don't want to move my wrist around. At 5000 dpi, you basically think the direction you want the cursor to go.



I agree, after a couple days of playing with my Sentinel at 5600 DPI it became second nature, and mine has never changed since day 2 of ownership. I really just hate lifting my mouse ingame, and with my 5600 DPI, I can do full twirls like 3 times before I have to lift my mouse


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 21, 2010)

how is that Sentinel mouse?? :O I wants one!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 21, 2010)

Loved it since the day I got it. Seemed a bit pricey then, but I havent looked at pricing since.

I remember telling everyone this when I got the mouse, and everyone said it was a gimic, and I was nucking futs that this mouse is the shit. I love that I only have to set profiles for my mouse once, and they lock into the mouses onboard memory, so when I grab the mouse to use on another PC all my settings stay with the mouse. The OLED is more of a gimic, as you cant see it with your hand on the mouse, but I added a logo anyways


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 21, 2010)

I was thinking of getting rid of my G9 in favor of that Sentinel. - that mouse just screams sexyness.


----------



## adam99leit (Feb 21, 2010)

erocker said:


> I'm just so lazy that I don't want to move my wrist around. At 5000 dpi, you basically think the direction you want the cursor to go.




lol i agree with you i have mine running 5600dpi 24/7 i have not much desk space but at 5600dpi dont need it lol u hardly move the mouse 

BUT i will say at 5600dpi it really takes getting used to but keep in mind ive used a 3200dpi mouse before this so i was already on a fast mouse for years so going up did not take me to long to get used to


----------



## AddSub (Feb 21, 2010)

I use 1000dpi @ 1000Hz with my G5 at the desktop level and 1600dpi @ 1000Hz in most games and it seems to be enough. Usually I got it loaded up with 6x4.5g weights (instead of the full 8x4.5g arrangement). For some shooters like BF2, Crysis, and ETQW I usually go with the full 8x4.5g setup since that tends to give me the additional heaviness I need for those highly satisfying headshots.

*Note:* Before I upgraded my mousepad to a hard-plastic gaming pad I got now, I used to run my G5 at 2000dpi constantly, games or not. However, the new mousepad did wonders, outside of games as well. I find it now that I can run the G5 @ 1000dpi instead of 2000dpi at the desktop level, with less weights, and still have same performance. I was pretty surprised that a mousepad upgrade could have that much of an impact.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 21, 2010)

G7: 2000/1600/1200/800/400


----------



## KieX (Feb 21, 2010)

I use a Razer Lachesis, normally use 3200DPI for desktop and fast-pace games. Where I need accuracy I drop it to 1800DPI. Always set to 1000Hz polling rate.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 21, 2010)

I must be retarted. I use 800 dpi for normal use. 2000dpi is way over kill for me.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 21, 2010)

I tried 5000DPi on my friend's mamba. Finished UT3 with 5 kills in a 10 min match. My new record (low). Oh, and I almost vommited on his keyboard.


----------



## KingPing (Feb 21, 2010)

I use a Razer Lachesis,  3500 for FPS,  1800 Sniper, and windows, and pretty much everything else, and 800 for long range sniper. with 1000Hz polling rate.


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 21, 2010)

Lazy FPS gamers use high DPI...also, very lazy MMORPG players.

For gaming it has to be 400y/450x.......that makes my right hand into a personal, undetectable aimbot.


----------



## erocker (Feb 21, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> Lazy FPS gamers use high DPI...also, very lazy MMORPG players.
> 
> For gaming it has to be 400y/450x.......that makes my right hand into a personal, undetectable aimbot.



I simply cannot play that low, I don't think I have enough desk space to flail my arm all over the place.


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 21, 2010)

Once you find the balance of low DPI and hand movement you will become 5x the shooter in games than you was before.....believe me.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 21, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> G7: 2000/1600/1200/800/400



good to see your still kickin around the old G7 - Id use mine but the battery on it dont even last 3-6hrs of gaming.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 21, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I must be retarted. I use 800 dpi for normal use. 2000dpi is way over kill for me.



not retarded, just a bit slower now from all the blows to the head with the TPU stick of justice

I ran all may games for years on a MX1000 wireless. In the days of COD2 I was always in the top  half of the list in MP action. Over time I went to the MX518 and swore off lower DPI mouses. Got the Setinel and now I swear at the 518

Usually it takes a bit of time to warm up to em, but once that feel of 5600DPI set in, its hard to go back.


----------



## Melvis (Feb 21, 2010)

Ive set mine to half way on my Microsoft Laser Mouse 6000, so 800DPI.


----------



## lemode (Feb 21, 2010)

in FPSs i run 900 dpi (don't need anything higher)

MMOs i run 1800 dpi

based on whatever i am playing is where my dpi normally sits.

my mouse goes up to 5600 dpi but jesus h christ, i can't even control the mouse at that point.


----------



## KieX (Feb 21, 2010)

modder said:


> when polling rate is set too high (around 1000hz) my cursor move by itself.



Might have to do with surface. I have a beachwood desk, tracks beautifully and very precise. When I used the Razer Destructor mousepad, 1000Hz polling would make it move by itself like you mentioned. 

Unrelated (maybe) when I watch a movie I need to turn the mouse upside down though, because no matter what settings the mouse has, it will dance all over my screen from the speaker vibrations


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 21, 2010)

KieX said:


> Might have to do with surface. I have a beachwood desk, tracks beautifully and very precise. When I used the Razer Destructor mousepad, 1000Hz polling would make it move by itself like you mentioned.
> 
> Unrelated (maybe) when I watch a movie I need to turn the mouse upside down though, because no matter what settings the mouse has, it will dance all over my screen from the speaker vibrations



I have the same mouse mat! do you still use yours or have your ditched it in favor of your desk?


----------



## KieX (Feb 21, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I have the same mouse mat! do you still use yours or have your ditched it in favor of your desk?



Mousemat is now a shovel for all the papers I can't be asked to tidy up but need to move around. Give the desk a go, certainly made a HUGE improvement in mouse precision for me


----------



## hat (Feb 21, 2010)

I have a logitech LX8. It's 1000DPI, and as far as I know there's no way to adjust it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm pushing a sidewinder and a leather mouse pad. I used to love this mouse but it seems pretty cheaply built compared to my G5 after a few months.


----------



## TIGR (Feb 22, 2010)

1600 on the MX518, and quite pleased with it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 22, 2010)

KieX said:


> Mousemat is now a shovel for all the papers I can't be asked to tidy up but need to move around. Give the desk a go, certainly made a HUGE improvement in mouse precision for me



I'l give it a go in TF2 in a bit - gonna make a cuppa first


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 22, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> apparently its a more subjective thing,  - its like the argument of 'gaming grade' peripherals & accessories - do we really need them or not?
> 
> some people can pwn using a trackball mouse made in the 1980's, other people can pwn using them annoying rollerball mouse things that sit on your desk that you have to roll a ball around with your thumb to move across the screen. & others can pwn with advances in mouse/optical technology.
> 
> ...



Don't take it so harshly. I remember seeing that and shared it. Of course everyone has there own custom settings and preferences that work best for them, but what the article is saying is that those who get high DPI mouses looking for accuracy are sadly mistaken. Higher DPI actually makes the mouse more inaccurate as far as per pixel moment on the screen goes. But in the end it all comes down to what res you play on and how sensitive you like your mouse to be. 

"moving your mouse an inch on your desk for it to move twice the screen length might sound impressive, but it doesn’t really introduce any value or precision. Quite the contrary, in the latter case it will negatively affect what should’ve been your goal in the first place - precision."


----------



## epicfail (Feb 23, 2010)

Razer Lachesis: 4000 dpi for everything FPS,MMO,RTS, you name it,


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 23, 2010)

Ive been using my desk instead of my destructor mouse mat & yeah its added more sensitivity to my current settings!


----------



## digibucc (Feb 23, 2010)

I set my axis individually, 800vert and 1000horiz regular usage

1400vert 1800horiz gaming


----------



## r9 (Feb 23, 2010)

Mouse sensitivity is dependent of stile of gameplay. I`m using X7 mouse that has 3200dpi sensor and I`m using it at 2400dpi with lower than default settings in game and precision improvement disabled from control panel.


----------



## Homeless (Feb 23, 2010)

400dpi - Microsoft 1.1 500hz usb

I just adjust windows sensitivity or ingame sensitivity.


----------



## Goodman (Feb 23, 2010)

I think mine is 800 dpi original & i never change it
I install my mouse driver for letting me know when my battery's are low that's all

It's all good for me at everything i do don't feel the need to change it...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 23, 2010)

Goodman said:


> I think mine is 800 dpi original & i never change it
> I install my mouse driver for letting me know when my battery's are low that's all
> 
> It's all good for me at everything i do don't feel the need to change it...



what mouse is it??


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 24, 2010)

When I had my Razer Copperhead (best gaming mouse Ive used), Im sure I used to set the dpi to 1200 



epicfail said:


> Razer Lachesis: 4000 dpi for everything FPS,MMO,RTS, you name it,



Thats just ridiculous!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 24, 2010)

i run 800 DPI on all my mice. i fail to see why you'd want changing speed... i learn the one speed, therefore i am precise in all my movements, and its consistent between all my PC's


are you people turning DPI up and sensitivity down?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 24, 2010)

Well this i dont really know. I have a MX518 and when i install logitech software, it messes with my sensitivity to much and i cannot play my favorite FPSs as good as i ust to BUT i know it has a DPI changer on the mouse wheel and i keep it on the medium setting.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 24, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well this i dont really know. I have a MX518 and when i install logitech software, it messes with my sensitivity to much and i cannot play my favorite FPSs as good as i ust to BUT i know it has a DPI changer on the mouse wheel and i keep it on the medium setting.



medium is what i use, and 800 dpi.

and yes, i had the same issue - i like the microsoft 'default' value.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 24, 2010)

Yea that stupid software it comes with is CRAP. I have the asus Edition Mx518 and i love it!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 24, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea that stupid software it comes with is CRAP. I have the asus Edition Mx518 and i love it!



software is MASSIVELY improved in latest versions (not compatible with the older mice/keyboards)








^ for example


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 24, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i run 800 DPI on all my mice. i fail to see why you'd want changing speed... i learn the one speed, therefore i am precise in all my movements, and its consistent between all my PC's
> 
> 
> are you people turning DPI up and sensitivity down?



yes  I tune my DPI on the fly depending what weapon i have


----------



## epicfail (Feb 26, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> When I had my Razer Copperhead (best gaming mouse Ive used), Im sure I used to set the dpi to 1200
> 
> 
> 
> Thats just ridiculous!



why lol its the best, being sniper with that im able to headshot people before they even react because i barely have to move and my crosshair will go on there head when its the other side of the screen.

you tend to get use to it, ive always used high sensitivty though.

like for example with my old microsft mouse(so long ago lol) i used 26 sensitivity in css with 2.5 zoom,          then it went to the g5     10 or 12 sensitivity if i remember right. lachesis i only need 5 and zoom 2.0

but ya dont no i just got really good with that, ive been gaming at this high sensitivty since i was 4-5 when i started playing video games :-/ i havent been playing lately though more into the texting, facebook, msn, and this School im going to for web design, 

So right aways it would probably feel weird in general going from a basic shit ass dell mouse i use at school, to lachesis just a bit of a dpi difference ;-), 

thats with everyone gun also because in css i used to play gungame alot,  Dust2 and mill started getting boring after like 2 years of leagues.         gg is alot more fast paced.


----------



## LoneReaction (Feb 26, 2010)

Got a copperhead back in 2006, then tried lachesis and habu, went back to copperhead last year. I used to aim OK at 2000dpi, but recently I've been playing more like a noob than usual on TF2.

Just don't have that much time to play anymore, or hands getting old.. trying lower DPI. I have relatively small hands, so I palm the copperhead. 

@epicfail, that's crazy, and you started real early! TF2 is my first real FPS, and when it came out I was already 19.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 1, 2010)

LoneReaction said:


> Got a copperhead back in 2006, then tried lachesis and habu, went back to copperhead last year. I used to aim OK at 2000dpi, but recently I've been playing more like a noob than usual on TF2.
> 
> Just don't have that much time to play anymore, or hands getting old.. trying lower DPI. I have relatively small hands, so I palm the copperhead.
> 
> @epicfail, that's crazy, and you started real early! TF2 is my first real FPS, and when it came out I was already 19.




Really haha?

ya i started playing video games with Diablo and Starsiege Tribes.

ya i started playing vid games actually Saturday i got bored so i decided i was gonna play a bit, i played some old school game that i hadnt played since like a year or 2 ago, Tribes Vengeance i might download css or just stay with Cod mw2 which is always fun even though theres so many bugs people can abuse and theres no way you can kick them out of your server, because of stupid peer to peer.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 1, 2010)

epicfail said:


> or just stay with Cod mw2 which is always fun even though theres so many bugs people can abuse and theres no way you can kick them out of your server, because of stupid peer to peer.



BFBC2 is almost here..... hang on that little bit longer - Ive already uninstalled MW2 from my system & I have no intention of ever reinstalling it. - IW can take their failware & cram it up their ass


----------



## epicfail (Mar 1, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> BFBC2 is almost here..... hang on that little bit longer - Ive already uninstalled MW2 from my system & I have no intention of ever reinstalling it. - IW can take their failware & cram it up their ass



ya i was thinking of buying it apparently its good, i really liked bf2, running into people with jets = awesome haha

well see if i have enough money when it comes out we will see.


----------



## DonInKansas (Mar 1, 2010)

Now that I've gotten used to my new Sentinel, I really like 5600 DPI.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 1, 2010)

No wai Don...5600DPI, thats nucking futs 

man that felt good /retarded comment.

Congrats man Im glad you got used to her


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 1, 2010)

I like around 1500, its quick but not so fast i lose the mouse. my brother like it around 1200


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 1, 2010)

2500 normal use
3500 games
4000 vehicles 

I love my Lachesis, you get used to high sensitivity pretty quickly.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Mar 1, 2010)

Over 9000!!!!

I have a Sidewinder X5 and use 2000 all the time.
Works great. Although I may take TheMailMan's 400 dpi for sniping into thought.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 1, 2010)

1800DPI but i use the On the Fly speed a lot.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 1, 2010)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Over 9000!!!!
> 
> I have a Sidewinder X5 and use 2000 all the time.
> Works great. Although I may take TheMailMan's 400 dpi for sniping into thought.



well - 99% of the time I snipe moving targets (& Im damn good at it if i say so myself) been doing that since 2001 when CoD1 (best sniper out of 3 clans) came out & thats where my problem is.....Ive gotton so use to following moving targets around that my brain will 'over-compensate' for still targets because it thinks they will move & I miss the shot.

it use to be really really bad but now ive managed to control it a little bit more since people dont drive & ride around in jeeps (unless its Battlefield) like they use to.

so it makes perfectly good sense for me to have a higher DPI for sniping. gonna step it up to 1600/1800/2000/2200/2400


----------



## Mussels (Mar 2, 2010)

i'm actually surprised at how many variations there are here. i thought "leave it alone" 800dpi would be far more common.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 2, 2010)

this prolly should be a poll... but I tend to game at around 600 DPI  I have a really big mousepad...

High DPI is ok, but it slows down my reaction time a bit, lower DPI gives a bit more room for error.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 2, 2010)

I have a G5 (wired) and I use it at 800dpi most of the time.  However, if I am sniping in a game, it goes down to 400, and close combat it goes up to 2000.  I love that switch on top so I can change it on the fly.


----------



## zithe (Mar 2, 2010)

My arms are heavy and my hands are (extremely) large, so I palm my deathadder lol.

I know this post is going to get some colorful comments.







This is the biggest mouse I could find a while back. I like the Steelseries WoW mouse (which I noticed later) the best so far.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 2, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> this prolly should be a poll... but I tend to game at around 600 DPI  I have a really big mousepad...
> 
> High DPI is ok, but it slows down my reaction time a bit, lower DPI gives a bit more room for error.



yeah - it should have been a poll but I didnt think this many people would post & discuss the topic in general. Im suprised there hasnt been flaming from anyone with & still using a M$ 400dpi 1991 trackball mouse.

----

went for a poke around the local retailers here - their not too sure if they will the the coolermaster Sentinel Advance in 

one shop assistant was telling me the mouse is good but the materials they used to build the mouse is crap.


----------



## 7.62 (Mar 2, 2010)

how do you change it?


----------



## Kantastic (Mar 2, 2010)

7.62 said:


> how do you change it?



Should be a feature in your mouse drivers, which is on the CD that comes with the mouse. Normal mice don't have that.


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 2, 2010)

I run 1800 on my DeathAdder, which is sadly it's max . . . but I have no issues laying out the wh00pins with it.  I can see going higher for sniping and such, but if you're one that changes their play style routinely throughout a game . . .

I don't use the on the fly switch, though - it's under the freekin mouse, and I can't be arsed to lift the mouse, flip it and hit the switch during a match . . . even though I can accomplish the movements necessary in about 1 sec, that's FAR too many movements - not to mention the sudden "jerk" when lifting the mouse off the pad, and putting it back down again . . .


----------



## Fly spray (Mar 2, 2010)

800 DPI. It's slow and slower lol because I find it easier for me to control. I can adjust up and down with button press. Dun use it much. Mostly on 800.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 2, 2010)

Part of me really wants to get this Sentinel mouse I am reading about, with its 5600 DPI but I am on a laptop screen.  800 DPI is about right.  2000 IMO is a little too high when I was trying it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 2, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Part of me really wants to get this Sentinel mouse I am reading about, with its 5600 DPI but I am on a laptop screen.  800 DPI is about right.  2000 IMO is a little too high when I was trying it.



its a beautiful mouse for beautiful people - crank it up dawg!!!


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Mar 2, 2010)

High sensitivity gamer - I game at 5600DPI on my Mamba  No accuracy issues, just took a while to get used to. Used to own the DeathAdder, and now I have the rightful successor and I couldn't be happier


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 2, 2010)

Do you use the mamba wired or wirelessly? when that mouse first Came out, i really wanted it. but cooler master sentinel advance is a lot easier on the pocket with added neons like a pimped up batmobile


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 2, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Do you use the mamba wired or wirelessly? when that mouse first Came out, i really wanted it. but cooler master sentinel advance is a lot easier on the pocket with added neons like a pimped up batmobile



I find the mamba runs out of battery really quickly when run wirelessly.


----------



## fenurch (Mar 2, 2010)

Ahh, yet again, people that think their skill and dick increases if they got more DPI than their neighbour.

I use a Deathadder and a Taito, 1800DPI, don't see any need for more DPI or On-The-Fly crap thing.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 2, 2010)

whatever the middle setting is for the original version of the Logitech G5


----------



## epicfail (Mar 2, 2010)

BarbaricSoul said:


> whatever the middle setting is for the original version of the Logitech G5



considering it has 2000 dpi wouldnt it be 1000 ;-)


but ya thats what i had before i had my lachesis it was pretty awesome


----------



## zithe (Mar 2, 2010)

epicfail said:


> considering it has 2000 dpi wouldnt it be 1000 ;-)
> 
> 
> but ya thats what i had before i had my lachesis it was pretty awesome



You can't set the DPI to 0, so probably not.


----------



## modder (Mar 2, 2010)

h


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 2, 2010)

ATZ said:


> Ahh, yet again, people that think their skill and dick increases if they got more DPI than their neighbour.
> 
> I use a Deathadder and a Taito, 1800DPI, don't see any need for more DPI or On-The-Fly crap thing.



wow for someone with a Daft Punk avy, you sure dont let your mind expand much do you.

My skill nor my penis has anything to do with me not wanting to fling my arm all over my desk


----------



## epicfail (Mar 2, 2010)

modder said:


> What about correlation between  screen resolution and DPI ?



haha unless you go a huge difference you dont feel it that much, well in my opinion atleast i went from 1280x1024 to 1680x1050 and i kept the same sensitivity,



> Ahh, yet again, people that think their skill and dick increases if they got more DPI than their neighbour.
> 
> I use a Deathadder and a Taito, 1800DPI, don't see any need for more DPI or On-The-Fly crap thing.



my e-peen does grow alot when i use my 4000dpi, when it needs more room i use On The Fly and theres instantaneously more room.


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Mar 2, 2010)

I use my Mamba most of the time Wired, with E-Peen at lan's going so you've got a G7 ay? fine mine's Wireless too lol, Battery life is exceptional cos I never really have extended hours of gameplay all the time and the mouse goes into standby when it's not being used. With the mouse in Wired mode I leave the battery out at home for lesser weight, and my 5600DPI setting uses the laser to the fullest potential I find hardware wise, not dulled back with software and doesn't have the auto-prediction "feature" my original DeathAdder 1800DPI mouse had. Lovely ergonomics like the DeathAdder, money wasn't an issue, and they removed some of the lighting bling that the DeathAdder had as your hand sits on top of the mouse anyways.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 3, 2010)

SabreWulf69 said:


> I use my Mamba most of the time Wired, with E-Peen at lan's going so you've got a G7 ay? fine mine's Wireless too lol, Battery life is exceptional cos I never really have extended hours of gameplay all the time and the mouse goes into standby when it's not being used. With the mouse in Wired mode I leave the battery out at home for lesser weight, and my 5600DPI setting uses the laser to the fullest potential I find hardware wise, not dulled back with software and doesn't have the auto-prediction "feature" my original DeathAdder 1800DPI mouse had. Lovely ergonomics like the DeathAdder, money wasn't an issue, and they removed some of the lighting bling that the DeathAdder had as your hand sits on top of the mouse anyways.



yeah I have the NDC firmware on my deathadder... I think i will be returning to the Intelli mouse explorer 3.0 tho... the newly released version


----------



## Mussels (Mar 3, 2010)

BarbaricSoul said:


> whatever the middle setting is for the original version of the Logitech G5





epicfail said:


> considering it has 2000 dpi wouldnt it be 1000 ;-)
> 
> 
> but ya thats what i had before i had my lachesis it was pretty awesome



it was 800. i've mentioned it a few times now.


i use the same DPI at 800x600 and 1920x1080... i see no need to change it based on resolution?


----------



## AsRock (Mar 3, 2010)

It depens on mouse mat too.  Like my older mouse mat my DB used to be super fast on but the Steelseries mats ( glass ) it's much slower but much smoother which makes me want a higher DPI lol.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 3, 2010)

AsRock said:


> It depens on mouse mat too.  Like my older mouse mat my DB used to be super fast on but the Steelseries mats ( glass ) it's much slower but much smoother which makes me want a higher DPI lol.



thats a good point. i'm sure many "i hate pads so i just use the desk" users use high sensitivity, to counter the generally rough surface of desks.

I've got a smooth, perfect, sexy plastic pad, so i can use lower sensitivity more reliably...


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 3, 2010)

I play at 5600 DPI on a quadro mat from Nvidia


----------



## niko084 (Mar 3, 2010)

I will NEVER understand this ultra high dpi mice thing...

It's great for speed setting but lets be honest, non of you can move your mouse 1/500th of an inch let alone 1/3000th anywhere near accurately.

That being said I have my mouse set to 1100 normal and then the rest of my settings are 700/850/1100/1450/2000 for various types of work and games. As I said before, it's not about an accuracy thing so much as it's a movement speed thing.

I know way too many people that think they need a 1000+dpi mouse because it's more accurate... Uh huh, sure technically... If you have a robot moving it.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 3, 2010)

sorry to say niko but I crop images and charts in paint and photoshop, can say I've really ran into an issue yet. 

This is like this 24/7 on my review and gaming rig. So everything intailed applies at 5600DPI


----------



## niko084 (Mar 3, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> sorry to say niko but I crop images and charts in paint and photoshop, can say I've really ran into an issue yet.
> 
> This is like this 24/7 on my review and gaming rig. So everything intailed applies at 5600DPI



I'm not saying it hurts... It just doesn't do what some people think it does.

For instance I had a guy talk to me about a G9 because he needs a more accurate mouse for web browsing and email..


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 3, 2010)

like I said tho, I just love it because I barely have to move to get shit done, whether cropping an image or spinning around for the kill


----------



## Mussels (Mar 3, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> like I said tho, I just love it because I barely have to move to get shit done, whether cropping an image or spinning around for the kill



at 800 DPI i can move from one side of my screen to another, moving the mouse less than 1/4 of the way across my mousepad.


----------



## DonInKansas (Mar 3, 2010)

And it only takes us 1/16th.   Saves on the carpal tunnel.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 3, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> And it only takes us 1/16th.   Saves on the carpal tunnel.



true, but... accuracy would be nigh on impossible at those speeds.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 3, 2010)

It takes some getting used to, but now I feel the same abut low DPI mice as you do about high ones. Making headshots isnt as tough as you would think it to be once you have it in your hands a while.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 3, 2010)

i guess my main reason for staying lower DPI, is so that i dont train my mouse hand to be incompatible with all the other systems i use...

you know, go to a lan, borrow a mates rig, die horribly cause he uses defaults and a sane mouse DPI


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 3, 2010)

see it more as the way of the force, and once you learn the ways, you can pass your ways to your friends to buy new mice *waves fingers* this is not the mouse you are looking for.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 3, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i guess my main reason for staying lower DPI, is so that i dont train my mouse hand to be incompatible with all the other systems i use...
> 
> you know, go to a lan, borrow a mates rig, die horribly cause he uses defaults and a sane mouse DPI


ya i do know what you mean on that part because when i go to school i have to use this shit dell mouse, ive been thinking of bringing mine since i can just plug it and use it, lachesis drivers arent needed they did fix some stuff with the firmware but not stuff that would affect it being better than the dell shit i have right now. Thats why you just bring your rig.
Either way one of your friends will have atleast one different setting than you in games, its not like everyone uses defaulth or doesnt get a new mouse and customizes there windows setting.

The thing about high dpi mice is ive found that the Mice are more accurate at a High DPI instead of a High Sensitivity after your in the game. It just seems to move around more smoothly but that just might be me.



sneekypeet said:


> see it more as the way of the force, and once you learn the ways, you can pass your ways to your friends to buy new mice *waves fingers* this is not the mouse you are looking for.



lmao so true, it didnt take some getting use to but once you get use to it, you wont like low dpi mice for anything.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 3, 2010)

niko084 said:


> I had a guy talk to me about a G9 because he needs a more accurate mouse for web browsing and email..



yeah - that would be a stupid reason for getting a more DPi mouse. he probably didnt know you could adjust any standard mouse's speed in windows control panel


----------



## zithe (Mar 3, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> yeah - that would be a stupid reason for getting a more DPi mouse. he probably didnt know you could adjust any standard mouse's speed in windows control panel



You can't get just any mouse up to high speeds in the windows control panel. 



Mussels said:


> true, but... accuracy would be nigh on impossible at those speeds.



hardly, lol. Maybe if you throw your arm all over the desk out of habit.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 3, 2010)

I use 500 dpi all the time.


Why?

Because my screen doesn't even have 100 dpi, so super hi DPI mouse offer no extra accuracy at all, all they do is make small hand-movements and turns them into larger mouse movements.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 3, 2010)

zithe said:


> You can't get just any mouse up to high speeds in the windows control panel.



you can - because what im talking about is not DPI. Unless its the FIRST mouse ever made coupled with the first O/S microsoft or whoever made then it will most likely include options to increase the speed of your mouse.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 3, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you can - because what im talking about is not DPI. Unless its the FIRST mouse ever made coupled with the first O/S microsoft or whoever made then it will most likely include options to increase the speed of your mouse.



using the window speed even at the max cant reach what 4000 dpi on default windows. on a default 600-800 dpi mouse


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 4, 2010)

epicfail said:


> using the window speed even at the max cant reach what 4000 dpi on default windows. on a default 600-800 dpi mouse



Well im not talking about DPI nor am i comparing the 2 - (please read as this is the final time i will repeat myself....)

for some who wanted a higher DPI mouse because he wants a more 'accurate' mouse for web browsing and email its a bit of a no brainer. because if its speed hes after (which im guessing he is) then he can adjust the windows settings to suit his needs - so maybe it wont perform like an 800+ DPI mouse would but so what? thats not the point im trying to make.

how can you justify the price of a G9 when all your gonna use it for is Email & Internet?? good looks?? - have you seen this mouse? its f**king ugly, its not gonna win an award for the sexiest mouse anytime soon. let alone spending £40 for a mouse with higher DPI? 

G5 or MX518's are great peices of hardware & are fairly cheap to obtain providing you can find a stockist but they are both technologicaly outdated compared to the bling that newer recent mouses have but that wont really matter.

the keywords here are 'Email' 'Internet' & 'G9'

-----

unless hes made of money of course. eitherway i have no right to tell people how to spend their money but for this situation is not practical, so please stop blowing this out of context


----------



## Oscnn (Mar 4, 2010)

I like my G5.


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hardware = Accurate DPI ; Windows = Inaccurate software algorithms. Correct?


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 5, 2010)

Yes true, but as I said earlier, since most peoples screens don't even have 100dpi it doesn't actually offer any extra accuracy, you just move your hand less to get the result you want.


If anything high dpi makes it harder to aim, its like looking through a telescope zoomed in at 20x, the tiniest movement makes a big difference to what you can see.



high DPI does infact make it more difficult to be accurate, which is why I never understood why gaming mice have high DPI XD

Its not as if I haven't tried either, have a mouse upstairs that goes from 500 dpi to 3000 dpi.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 5, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Yes true, but as I said earlier, since most peoples screens don't even have 100dpi it doesn't actually offer any extra accuracy, you just move your hand less to get the result you want.
> 
> 
> If anything high dpi makes it harder to aim, its like looking through a telescope zoomed in at 20x, the tiniest movement makes a big difference to what you can see.
> ...




high DPI + low sensitivity makes sense, and would be more precise. although then, any imperfections in your mousepad/surface would cause major problems.


----------



## Polarman (Mar 5, 2010)

I never even play with DPI settings. It's always at 1600.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 5, 2010)

Mussels said:


> high DPI + low sensitivity makes sense, and would be more precise. although then, any imperfections in your mousepad/surface would cause major problems.




But again, the screen DPI is much lower then the mouse, the mouse doesn't magically add extra pixels to navigate


----------



## epicfail (Mar 5, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> But again, the screen DPI is much lower then the mouse, the mouse doesn't magically add extra pixels to navigate



I rather go across the screen with slight movements than have to bring my mouse all across my mousepad. It didnt actually lower my accuracy, i just like being able to move around fast,


----------



## Mussels (Mar 5, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> But again, the screen DPI is much lower then the mouse, the mouse doesn't magically add extra pixels to navigate



it not like they're directly linked - its the DPI of the mouse camera, not the DPI of the screen.

think 2MP image to 4MP image - ones going to have finer granularity, when you 'move' from pixel to pixel as the mouse tracks the surface.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 5, 2010)

Yes and that's why the mouse moves faster, not more accurately : ]

DPI is dots per inch its directly comparable.


Epicfail that's a fair enough reason for using higher dpi in my books.

Just thought I'd squash the myth of higher dpi=better accuracy 


Even looking through this thread a few people have said they use lower DPI for sniping and fps games where as they use high dpi on racing games etc.

High DPI is great for games you need to turn quickly ha ha

Personally  use a logitech trackmanwheel mouse so I don't have the problem of having to move the mouse a lot.


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hence the yadda yadda yadda per square inch I guess ay. I have noticed vastly increased accuracy with my Mamba at Native max DPI hardware settings vs toned down generic Windows settings, even versing the mice at my TAFE course in the Mac lab where those mice are supposed to be second to none in accuracy, Apple Magic mice my ass... With greater DPI despite the myths to my experience, it pretty much gives you increased accuracy from practice with a higher DPI yet the ability to go faster with the natural DPI and scan rate at your command, ala scanning at a speed (NOT acceleration which is an additionaal bonus :-D) Please read up technical aspects of mice, it is a great read, source from AtomicMag, Toms'HW, This Site FTW, Extremetech.com, Anandtech and DaliyTech, plus the good ol' Wikipedia, don't forget that  Yeah and tracking surfaces as mentioned play a good role, hence some of the Razer Mouse Pad's with control and speed sides as well as the technical articles about Microsoft BlueTrack Technology...


----------



## epicfail (Mar 5, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Yes and that's why the mouse moves faster, not more accurately : ]
> 
> DPI is dots per inch its directly comparable.
> 
> ...




i dont lower my sensitivities in those lol, it truly doesnt make that much of a difference you get use to slightly not moving your mouse to get were you want.

i find it better because if you notice someone at the last second and can quickly move and click on them extremely fast with not much movement and still be accurate if your use to the speed of your mouse


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 5, 2010)

1400 - 1200 - 1000

In the middle 1200 on desktop and most games. If i need a bit faster or slower those values are there for that. Might though change the faster one higher once my BC2 arrives.

'Just' 3 settings so that I know without looking where it's at and can get with one press to what I want.

btw. had a 1000dpi static dpi laser mouse before. Have upped the DPI in 50 steps. Started in 1100dpi with this mouse (G5).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 5, 2010)

ingame - 1600/1800/2000/2200/2400  desktop is the same now so i get used to the DPI. sniping in BC2 hasnt posed much of a problem in BC2 - but its just a tiny bit too sensitive when it comes to scoped assualt rifles.


----------



## AKlass (Mar 5, 2010)

3200 DPI on my G9 and low sensitivity


----------



## Mussels (Mar 5, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Yes and that's why the mouse moves faster, not more accurately : ]
> 
> DPI is dots per inch its directly comparable.
> 
> ...



i still beleive you arent understanding. let me try and make an example.


If my mouse detects 1 unit of movement as 1 pixel on screen, it would move slowly.

i could set that 1 unit of movement as 10 pixels for faster movement, or i could set its DPI higher so that the same distance moved, registers as 10 units (10x the sensitivity of the camera) and turn the speed down so it moves the same. 


while it would equate to the same movement, the higher DPI has 10 units for the camera to 'see' not just one - therefore, the mouse has 10 times the 'dots' for it to see when moving it - its more sensitive because unlike moving just the one unit, i now have an additional 9 for the mouse to register, giving me teh ability to move 0 through 10 units, not 0 OR 10.
While its only a fine amount and not noticeable to most people and this is a drastic example, Think of it as the difference if you only had a 1 meter ruler, or a ruler with 1CM increments - if you were measuring a meter, no difference - but if you wanted to precisely measure, the one with finer increments wins out hands down.

This is not tied in to your screen resolution or how many pixels you have on screen, the mouse cursor is NOT directly linked to that (especially in FPS games where there is no cursor at all)


----------

